# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Plasterboard over lead paint?

## makeBeerNotWar

I think this is mostly a plastering question so hopefully this is the right sub-forum. 
I was intending to tile this wall in my bathroom from floor to ceiling. It was previously tiled up to about 1200mm and painted above. As the first pic shows, the old tiles were applied over paint (and came off very easily). 
I got a positive lead test result yesterday, as per the red splotches on the wall. So sanding the paint to accept new tiles is a no-go. 
The second pic shows the top of the wall. The timber and sliding door hardware is to be removed.   
What are my options here? I'm thinking just forget tiling, direct-stick plasterboard to the wall, and paint it? Getting a proper bond to the painted surface could be a problem, though? Also there's the unrendered section at the top which was above the old ceiling. Can I just pack that out with tons of adhesive? 
I don't have room to fur-out or batten that wall and according to the USG Boral Plasterboard Installation Manual, board that is to be tiled over must be screwed not glued to the substrate. So if I really want to tile, removing the paint seems like the only option. I have young kids and wouldn't want to half-@@@@ that job, so I imagine paying a specialist to do it without releasing any more lead would be the go.

----------

